# Gender help



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

I recently found a banded bird outside of my work. I contacted the AU and after many calls located the owner in California (I'm in Florida). Long story short he has over 1200 birds and was nice enough to let me keep the bird as a pet. He will be sending the pedigree soon but did not know the gender when he sent the bird out to be trained. I would like to get it a nest mate but I need to know what sex it is (also so he can add that to the pedigree). He told me to email him a picture and he would be able to tell but I haven't heard back from him yet and I don't want to bother him as he has been so nice letting us keep it. Can anyone here hazard a guess for me please?


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm sure I'm probably posting these images incorrectly but
Maybe someone can help with that too?


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

And another view


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Last one. A view from the other side


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

I wanted to add that I had racing pigeons kept as pets when I was a little girl about my daughters age (my daughter is in the picture) but I have forgotten a lot over the years. I've been reading up on this site and others as to their care. Things sure have changed a lot! I've been feeding wild bird seed mixed with manna pro poultry conditioner and a bowl of forti diet hi cal grit. Fresh water of course. Any other needs I should know about? Keep in mind this was an active racing bird who is now a full time pet. I can't allow it to fly free so I have ordered a chicken coop/ loft online as I don't have time to build one myself right now. I plan to add a larger area for flying but right now the dimensions are 41"h x 73"L.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No one can tell for sure what gender it is just by looking at the bird. Best you would be guessing. Put him in a cage with a large make-up mirror, and see how he responds to it. This works most times. A male should usually strut and bow in front of it, or fight with the other bird. A female mostly will ignore it, or just lay close to it for the company.
If you don't want to buy pigeon mix which usually comes in large bags, you could buy a dove mix and add to it split peas and lentils from the market, safflower seeds, a little brown rice. Also, he needs pigeon grit. Those tiny grit you get at a pet store aren't large enough to help him grind his feed. Larger birds need larger grit. 
BTW, the owner most likely let you have him, as he has many, and you are just too far apart to make it worth trying to get him back. Doesn't want to make the trip or pay for the shipping.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if he is this years bird meaning on his band is 2013 then he is too young to sex at this point. they usually mature and start acting out at about this age or in a few more weeks.. usually at about 5 months of age , homers are a bit earlier to mature some breeds take longer. so getting another hen just in case it is a he would work..because if it is a hen two hens can get along and pair up too. but two cocks may not.


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks to both of you. I will try the mirror trick and see what happens but I think I'd also like to get a hen as well. The birds original owner was Salvador Hernandez and he offered to take it back and send out a pair but as you can see from the pictures we have absolutely fallen in love with it. Oh yeah, and its a 2012 bird


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Well I've had a mirror in with "it" for about 15 mins now and "it" is very interested in te "other" bird. Walks up to the mirror looking into it and occassionally lifting head up in an inquisitive manner....and runs into it. Now just staring into the mirror from a distance of about a foot. No bowing but also not ignoring. I guess I'll leave the mirror in there a while longer and see if anything happens.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just leave it in there. Give him a few days. Doesn't hurt anything, and gives him company.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks "hennish" to me but that is nothing more than the way it looks. Pretty markings and a GREAT hobby for the kids to get into!! Give them something to care for and they are rewarded for it!. Good luck with "her"!


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodnative said:


> Looks "hennish" to me but that is nothing more than the way it looks. Pretty markings and a GREAT hobby for the kids to get into!! Give them something to care for and they are rewarded for it!. Good luck with "her"!


Thanks! I think "she?" is beautiful too. I remember how much I loved my birds when I was about the same age my daughter is now and it just so happened that today I had the area advocate for the local 4H club come into my work. She gave me her card so that my daughter can possible get involved. I had no idea they had pigeons in 4H!



Jay3 said:


> Just leave it in there. Give him a few days. Doesn't hurt anything, and gives him company.


Yeah I had planned on doing that at least until I can get "her?" a friend. "She?" seems much more active yet more at ease now that there is "another" bird in the enclosure.


----------



## chicknician (Dec 21, 2012)

The 1st photo holding a bird is definitely a female...
Just kidding...

I don't think it can be sexed with just pics...
observe its habits and movements....


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Wel I was able to find pigeon feed and red grit online at petsolutions. My bird is pretty much ignoring the mirror now. I'm goin to try and bring it to one of the nearby lofts and put it with other birds to see how it reacts. Does anyone know if it is common practice to vaccinate racing birds? I certainly don't want to expose my sweetie to anything that might harm it if it isn't already vaccinated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think changing enviroment is good for her as pigeons really do not like change and it takes them awhile to even settle in..to take her to a loft she does not know with a flock she does not know is not going to tell you the sex...as said get a hen and then you are coverd. plus you really do not want her/him picking anything up from a strange loft.... Iam suprized anyone would agree to it also as birds are usually quarantined for at least a few weeks before putting in with the flock.


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you. I don't want to cause "her" any more stress. I'll just go to one of the local lofts then and pick up a hen.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Rememember that when first introduced they may ignore each other or even fight.....that doesn't mean they will not become inseperable with a little time and getting to know each other. Best if they can see each other but remain in separate areas/cages if possible at first. You bird certainly looks like a hen to me and if I were a betting man I would say it is.......though it is hard to be absolute.....especially from a photo. BTW I am glad your daughter is going to get into them. I had pigeons for many years as a teen into my early 20s. Gave them up when I got married and got an apartment. A few years ago my wife suggested getting a pair again and my daughter was equally hooked. We started out with a small ordered chicken coop too and later got a little larger coop. I don't know which coop you have but make sure it has the stronger wire with the smaller square holes......not regular chicken wire. Mice and sparrows can get through the latter and a racoon may tear through it......all bad. Replace the wire if needed or double up on it. Enjoy!!


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Well I'm guessing that Pepper was just too smart to fall for the mirror trick. Here is a video of HIM with another proven male. The dilute is a 2012 bird and they seem to constantly fuss with each other. They are beginning to work things out though and the fighting is decreasing daily. Other than a few pecks when they walk by they seem to ignore the other birds right now but I'm sure that will change once territory is established.http://youtu.be/-9B5ryNPoi8


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Also, off topic, can anyone tell me the color/pattern of this bird?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is called a toy stencil, not sure what the color is.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Would dominant opal make it look like that too on a blue-check? Post that photo in the genetics section. Ok, do you have two new additions? Are there certain hens in there too? 
BTW, you see them all the time so know better but from that clip alone I am not totally convinced he is male. Coo did not seem deep enough or throat large enough. Seemed more like a hen being territorial. I certainly could be wrong and you see them interacting much more than I did! Keep us updated!


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

I have 1 definite no doubt about it hen who is a 2008 bird, not sure what the opal/toy stencil/whatever bird is but it was thought to be male, the dilute is definite male and then of course Pinocchio. All of te other birds seems to ignore each other except for the dilute and Pepper.


----------

